# Newbie, kinda



## jammygee (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello!! Im Jammy D's other half, the better of the 2!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum...


----------



## jammygee (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

are you on separate computers?

who said the art of conversation was dead :wink:

welcome to the TTF - have you got any embarrasing stories you would like to share? :twisted:


----------



## jammygee (Apr 10, 2009)

yes we are on separate computers but we can still manage a conversation, 
Humm what would you like to know?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

how many have stories you got?

just enough to make Paul


----------



## jammygee (Apr 10, 2009)

ok, lets go with today, Paul unsuccessfully launched his car. He just over revved it and made the clutch smell burnt!


----------



## jammygee (Apr 10, 2009)

PS Paul just threatened to edit my posts!!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

oh dear - lets hope the divorce papers don't arrive soon - griefing a man's driving is almost as bad as griefing his performance in bed

lets hope he doesn't get off the line too quickly there :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jammygee said:


> PS Paul just threatened to edit my posts!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am a 10 min man!!!!
+
We are not married yet! nor will be at this rate 

Like I would edit the posts  It would show up in the mod logs!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , how can you balls up launch control ? :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum , how can you balls up launch control ? :roll:


I dont have DSG, so I was trying to do it manually 

plus I was still rolling a little, and did not do it well... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jammygee (Apr 10, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum , how can you balls up launch control ? :roll:


it just didnt happen!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammygee said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum , how can you balls up launch control ? :roll:
> ...


Another advantage of S-Tronic


----------

